
Do you really need composer in production? - binaryjason
https://www.codeenigma.com/build/blog/do-you-really-need-composer-production?utm_source=The+Weekly+Drop&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=The_Weekly_Drop_Issue_282_03_23_2017
======
stephenr
I'm still disappointed php projects haven't embraced .phar files for
distribution.

